
Epic fails in security, the Lexnet case [spanish] - pvaldes
https://www.elconfidencial.com/tecnologia/2017-08-03/desastre-lexnet-justicia-ciberseguridad-orfilia-rafael-catala_1424504/
======
brudgers
Translation of Wikipedia page for Lexnet,
[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=es&u=https:/...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=es&u=https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lexnet&prev=search)

------
marvel_boy
This is the result of massive corruption, nepotism and bad practices in spain.
Just see the kind of "documentation" that the Lexnet responsibles sent to
third party companies:
[https://twitter.com/javier_dev/status/890642394260979712](https://twitter.com/javier_dev/status/890642394260979712)

